
All’s well that spends well - pepys
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/alls-well-that-spends-well/
======
duncans
Are we supposed to comment on the fact that the article is delivered as HTML
embedded in JSON, or that the images are 8 megapixels but then displayed at
600 x 400?

